# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  حبوب القهوة الخضراء و السكرى

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*وجدت دراسة أسترالية حديثة أجريت على الفئران أن خلاصة حبوب القهوة الخضراء قد لا تساعد على تخفيف الوزن، بل قد تكون مضرة وتتسبب في أعراض مرض السكري.

وأجرى الدراسة باحثون في جامعة غرب أستراليا، واكتشفوا أن المكون الأساسي لخلاصة حبوب القهوة الخضراء المعروف باسم "حمض الكلوروجينيك" قد فشل في مساعدة الفئران على خسارة الوزن على مدى 12 أسبوعا.

بل تبين أن هذا الحمض الذي يعد مركبا مضادا للأكسدة، قد يتسبب بأعراض مبكرة للسكري عند الفئران، بما فيها قلة حساسية الخلايا تجاه هرمون الإنسولين وارتفاع مستويات السكر في الدم بين الوجبات.

والقهوة الخضراء هي بذور القهوة قبل تحميصها، ويكون لونها أخضر، أما بعد التحميص فتأخذ اللون الأشقر أو الأسود بحسب درجة تحميصها.

وشملت الدراسة مجموعة من عشرة فئران تناولت غذاء غنيا بالدهون مدة 12 أسبوعا، ومجموعة أخرى من عشرة فئران أيضا تناولت الغذاء نفسه مدعما بحمض الكلوروجينيك.

وبعد 12 أسبوعا زاد وزن المجموعتين، غير أن المجموعة التي تناولت حمض الكلوروجينيك زادت لديها بشكل ملحوظ مقاومة الإنسولين، وهي حالة ترتبط بارتفاع السكر بالدم والنوع الثاني من السكري.

ولا تعني هذه النتائج أن خلاصة حبوب القهوة الخضراء سيئة للبشر، لكنها تشير إلى ضرورة القيام بمزيد من الأبحاث حول الوضع، كما تطرح تساؤلات حول الاعتقاد السائد لدى كثير من الناس بأنها قد تخفض الوزن
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دة البن ولا شنو يا دكتور ؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يعني يا دكتور نبعد من القهوة العربية لأن البن فيها غير محمص 
*

----------


## Deimos

*هذا يعني بأن تناول نسبة كبيرة من مضادات الأكسدة تسبب السكري وذلك لمقاومتها للأنسولين .. مع العلم بأن بعض أنواع مشروب النسكافيه تحتوي علي نسبة كبيرة من مضادات الأكسدة فهل يعني ذلك بأنها تسبب السكري حتي نتجنبها ؟؟؟

كورنر :
أخوك مدمن نسكافيه ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*                     منقول من صفحة nestle

                       يتعرّض جسم الإنسان كل يوم إلى عوامل خارجية وداخلية تتسبّب بإضرار للخلايا وترفع من                     نسبة التعرّض لأمراض عديدة. تشمل تلك العوامل الأشعّة اللابنفسجية، التدخين، تلوّث                     الهواء، والتهاب الأنسجة التي تؤثّر سلبا" على صحة خلايا أجسامنا وسلامتنا بشكل عام.                 

أجسامنا محصّنة بدفاعات طبيعية تحارب بها المواد الضارّة لحسن الحظ أنّ أجسامنا                         مهيّأة لمحاربة هذه العوامل. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكننا تدعيم الجسم ودفعه على مكافحة                         العوامل البيئية المضرّة من خلال ما نقوم باختياره من أطعمة ومشروبات!!! تساعد المواد المضادة للتأكسد على حماية الجسم في الواقع، إنّ المواد المضادة                         للتأكسد هي عناصر صحيّة تتواجد في بعض الأطعمة والمشروبات، وتلعب دورا" فعّالا" في                         حماية خلايا الجسم من التأكسد.وهي تشكّل دور الدرع الواقي لخلايا الجسم، فتحميها من                         العوامل البيئية المضرّة وتحمي الجسم من الأمراض كأمراض القلب، السرطان، الماء الأزرق،                         الشيخوخة المبكرة وقلّة المناعة. 

                       إنّ المواد المضادة للتأكسد (مثل الفيتامينات A, E, C و Beta Carotene) تتواجد في مختلف                     الأطعمة خاصة" في الفاكهة والخضار الملوّنة، المكسّرات والبذور. من المعروف أنّ أغلب                     المواد المضادة للتأكسد هي فيتامينات ومعادن، ولكن هنالك عناصر أخرى متواجدة في الأطعمة                     والمشروبات وهي أيضاُ فعّالة ومضادة للتأكسد، والأهم من ذلك أنها تتواجد في القهوة!                 

  
المواد المضادة للتأكسد الموجودة في القهوة هي الأسيد الكلوروجين Chlorogenic acid                         المتواجد بكثرة في القهوة والميلانويدين Melanoidins الذي يضفي عليها مذاقها السلس                         بعد التحميص. وقد أظهرت الدراسات دورها الفعال في مكافحة التأكسد وبالتالي مساهمتها                         في الحماية من الأمراض والشيخوخة المبكرة لخلايا الجسم.القهوة أيضاً تحتوي على فوائد مضادات الأكسدة. وثبت ذلك من خلال الدراسات التي أجريت.                         في الواقع، 3-5 أكواب من القهوة في اليوم تساهم بنسبة 60% من اجمالي معدل كمية مضادات                         الأكسدة المتناولة يومياً. وبأن القهوة مصدر للكافيين، المنبّه اللطيف، ينصح بتناول                         القهوة باعتدال أي بمعدّل 3 إلى 4 أكواب في اليوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا دكتور محمد وعزو الحبيب على المعلومات الهامة دي
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*والله القهوة تركها بالنسبة لنا نحن في شرق السودان صعب جدا .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الحبيب عزو
طبعا فى المستويات الطبيعية ، مضادات التأكسد لها دور هام في حماية الخلايا من التحلل و كذلك عنصر و قائى ضد السرطانات .
وهى معلومة صحيحة من موقع نستلة .
اما بخصوص المعلومة اعلاه فهى ملاحظة ان حبوب القهوة غير المحمصة ( الخضراء ) تؤثر فى عمل ( حساسات ) الانسلين .
عمنا الحوشابى 
القهوة العربية نوعية البن مختلفة و هى محمصة ( لكن ليست بدرجة التركية الاكثر تحميصا ،، و لا الامريكية الاعلى تحميصا على الاطلاق ) ، يعنى بالهنأ و الشفا و ربنا يعينك فى رمضان .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم كتير يا دكتور ...
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الحبيب عزو
طبعا فى المستويات الطبيعية ، مضادات التأكسد لها دور هام في حماية الخلايا من التحلل و كذلك عنصر و قائى ضد السرطانات .
وهى معلومة صحيحة من موقع نستلة .
اما بخصوص المعلومة اعلاه فهى ملاحظة ان حبوب القهوة غير المحمصة ( الخضراء ) تؤثر فى عمل ( حساسات ) الانسلين .
عمنا الحوشابى 
القهوة العربية نوعية البن مختلفة و هى محمصة ( لكن ليست بدرجة التركية الاكثر تحميصا ،، و لا الامريكية الاعلى تحميصا على الاطلاق ) ، يعنى بالهنأ و الشفا و ربنا يعينك فى رمضان .








مشكور يا دكتور بس بيني و بينك انا أصلاً ما بحبها و ما بشربها ألا في مناسبات أخوانا السعوديين و كنت عايز لي سبب عشان ابعد منها نهائي
*

----------

